# I wanna see a sequel to...



## The Sign Painter (Feb 24, 2010)

What do you want to see a sequel of? This can be anything, from a new series to some old, forgotten game.

I want to see Patapon 3, and NPC! Pikmin 2.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 24, 2010)

ACCF.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Skies of Arcadia sequel, one of the best RPGs I've ever played, unfortunately it seems like it will be a standalone game. =(


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 24, 2010)

God Hand. With credits like these,

http://www.youtube.com/v/vAga2AjfZlg

who doesn't want a sequel?


----------



## Micah (Feb 24, 2010)

Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 24, 2010)

Star Wars Republic Commando and Battlefront II need freaking sequels right now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Star Wars Republic Commando and Battlefront II need freaking sequels right now.


I'm guessing the two horrid PSP Battlefronts don't count? 

The World Ends With You, I want more Reaper's Game please.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Battlefront III is what he wants.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 24, 2010)

Battlefront for Xbox, Luigi's Mansion, Pikmin, AC.


----------



## SaithVenomdrone (Feb 24, 2010)

i want another fallout. OH WAIT!  its coming out this year!!!


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 24, 2010)

A Rayman that doesn't have voice actors, and another Kid Icarus Wiiware or actual game doesn't matter.


----------



## Pear (Feb 24, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Star Wars Republic Commando and Battlefront II need freaking sequels right now.


This. 
Also, a new Microsoft flight sim with updated graphics and no frame rate issues.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2010)

Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness and Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## m12 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to see another Elder Scrolls sequel.


----------



## muffun (Feb 24, 2010)

TWEWY, maybe Animal Crossing.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 24, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see another Elder Scrolls sequel.


Elder Scrolls V is already scheduled to come out within the next 2 years or so.  It's supposedly going to be an MMORPG, but that's not confirmed yet.  Elder Scrolls V has been confirmed by Bethesda though.


----------



## m12 (Feb 24, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, then. There we go. I hope it'll be a good one. Oblivion was a masterpiece in itself.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 24, 2010)

Luigi's Mansion 2
Shadow of the Colossus 2 (I know about last guardian, but I mean one with the same gameplay, with a new land, and new colossi.)
Hmm what else....
Billy Hatcher 2 (the first holds part of my childhood)
Oh and,
Sonic Adventure 3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 24, 2010)

Luigi's Mansion 2.

I still play Luigi's Mansion almost four times every week.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 24, 2010)

Phoenix Wright.
NONE OF THIS APOLLO JUSTICE CRAP, I WANT MY PHOENIX AND HIS PSYCHO LOCKS.


----------



## Charles (Feb 24, 2010)

Vectorman. Someone ought to remember this one...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PGw8-6vXwU4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PGw8-6vXwU4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 24, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> Vectorman. Someone ought to remember this one...
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PGw8-6vXwU4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


I remember Vectorman! I bought Sonic Gems Collection and it was an unlockable.


----------



## Charles (Feb 24, 2010)

Yay! Thank you. This game has so much potential to come back, again. I'd be damned if I wasn't able to make a remake, myself, but I fear someone will beat me to it.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh Damn I completely forgot about saying Ristar. Thanks for mentioning Sonic Gems.


----------



## Charles (Feb 24, 2010)

No prob. I'd also like to see a REAL Toe Jam & Earl game, not the crappy "ghetto" 3rd game. The original two were funky, not ghetto.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 24, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright.
> NONE OF THIS APOLLO JUSTICE CRAP, I WANT MY PHOENIX AND HIS PSYCHO LOCKS.


x1,000. Come back, Feenie! D:

And also Okami (next gen? =D), and a Resident Evil with the old skool style scariness X3


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I love Phoenix, it'd be impossible to bring him back after the fourth game and Apollo is kinda the star in that era. =S


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 24, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You speak the truth! Unless of course they made it Phoenix Wright: Ace Drunken Hobo.
Maybe they should just bring back Edgy to placate the fangirls! Not that I know any.. >_>


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 24, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill him off quickly.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda wanna see Edgeworth back to see how he feels about his friend Phoenix losing his status as a lawyer, at the very least I wanna see some characters return and see how they felt about him losing his badge in GS5.

@Jak: Aw, but I like Apollo. XD Even if he's not Phoenix he's a good character.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 24, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, th-that's exactly how I feel! *suspicious cough*
XD No but it really would be interesting to see some reactions! I wonder why Ema Skye was like, the chosen one? :U

And I feel for Jack, it took me until like the very end og the game to stop being like "Apollo, go awwwaayyyy ;;-;;'


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, at first I didn't like him either, but by Case 2 I thought he was awesome, thought he was a cool and funny guy. If I had a choice though I'd probably make Phoenix the Star and Apollo his assistant.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a good arrangement! ='D Though I liked Trucy as an assistant too. Maybe he could have two. I had totally paired her and Apollo up but then... well, you know. x_x


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahem Assassins Creed III. That is all.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, Phoenix could return. I mean at the end of Apollo Justice:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He says something along the lines of: "I might take my bar exam again." </div>So that means, there's a possibility of him returning.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm. Fire Emblem, Battlefront 3, Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 25, 2010)

Blinx: The Time Sweeper

Part of my life xD


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Well, Phoenix could return. I mean at the end of Apollo Justice:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He says something along the lines of: "I might take my bar exam again." </div>So that means, there's a possibility of him returning.


Phoenix Wright: Hobo at Law!


----------



## StarBurst (Feb 25, 2010)

The Conduit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 25, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. 

And Super Mario Sunshine
Pikmin 2
Luigi's Mansion
Sonic Adventure 2 (Something along with the same game mechanics and similar in gameplay + Chao)
Pokemon Colosseum
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker (PH & ST don't count)
Kirby 64


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 25, 2010)

Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 25, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> The Conduit.


Yay


----------



## Fontana (Feb 26, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ahem Assassins Creed III. That is all.


Already making it. And I would really like to see sly 4 on PS3..


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 26, 2010)

Kingdom hearts =D

A proper one, no more side stories...


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 26, 2010)

Elite Beat Agents. Hey! Listen! Mission! 

Or a sequel to The World Ends with You. I mean, we all know what _really_ happened to Sho...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 26, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Elite Beat Agents. Hey! Listen! Mission!
> 
> Or a sequel to The World Ends with You. I mean, we all know what _really_ happened to Sho...


YES! YES!! YESSSSSS!!!

MOAR EBA PLZ!!!


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: Tye, did I ever run into you on the official Nintendo forums years back? You were hosting an EBA point contest?

Oh, and I forgot: More Avalon Code please! It would definitely be awesome this time.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 26, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness .


Love that game, I would want to see a sequel to this. 

----


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 26, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I may have, yes... Too bad there's no archive of the forums anymore. =/


----------



## Yokie (Feb 26, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy is the sequel of SMS...

I would like to see a sequel of Majora's Mask.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU NINTENDO! NSider... ;(


----------



## MC Lars (Feb 26, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean he can't want to see it.

I would like to see Assassins Creed 3 aswell.


----------

